# need COFFEE!!



## PrairieCraft (Jun 15, 2010)

Hello, hoping to get some advice from a fellow coffee lover on a good FO to try.  Tried one I didn't like, it was too sweet.  I am looking for straight coffee.  Although when it comes to drinking coffee make it Boston. :wink:   
Found one at WSP, has anyone tried this?


----------



## xyxoxy (Jun 15, 2010)

Someone else just asked this... I like Cuban Coffee Bean from Southern Soapers.


----------



## PrairieCraft (Jun 16, 2010)

xyxoxy said:
			
		

> Someone else just asked this... I like Cuban Coffee Bean from Southern Soapers.



Woops, didn't look back far enough!  I did do a search of coffee but so many came up that didn't talk about FO.  I reckon I got impatient.  

Thank you for your suggestion though, I don't think I saw that one on the other post.


----------



## BakingNana (Jun 16, 2010)

I used WSP Fresh Brewed Coffee last week.  It's the worst smell I've ever smelled.  Smells like a combination of burning plastic and vinegar.  The oil was stored properly and it's expiration date is late this fall; should have been OK.  I can't help but think the oil was bad.  I've loved all the others I've gotten from them.  This one did not even resemble coffee.  I would also like to hear what coffee scents people like.


----------



## PrairieCraft (Jun 17, 2010)

The one I put on my wishlist is the Coffee Beans FO.  Thank goodness for customer reviews, there were a couple bad ones for the one you tried and someone mentioned it smells like flavored coffee...not what I'm going for. 
Thank you for confirming this.  I know you can't always go by them but I read reviews whenever they are available for everything!


----------



## PrairieCraft (Jun 17, 2010)

tysoap
Newcomer



Joined: 08 Feb 2010
Posts: 2

Posted: Tue Feb 09, 2010 10:21 pm    Post subject: Best Coffee FO???	
Ok - I've tried mokalata from SweetCakes. I tried another coffee scent from Wellington. 

I'm not happy with either - they both smell like acidic chocolate. Nothing Coffee aroma about them. 

Has anyone experienced a good, rich coffee FO? Or at least, a good, passable one? If so - please give me that supplier's name - I'm hitting them up!  

Thanks!
Back to top	


cranberrylk
Newcomer



Joined: 12 Sep 2009
Posts: 13
Location: wisconsin
Posted: Sat Feb 20, 2010 8:33 am    Post subject:	
www.scenterstage.com 

we have great deep rich coffee fragrance oil 
sticks in cp soap- and no discolor or acceleration- so it's great for blending also! 

jean 
www.scenterstage.com[/url]
Back to top	


carebear
Moderator



Joined: 18 Oct 2007
Posts: 3931

Posted: Sat Feb 20, 2010 11:12 am    Post subject:	
CANDLESCIENCE!!!! http://www.candlescience.com/fragrance/ ... rance-oil/ 

the BEST hot coffee for soaps or candles!!! it makes me run for the kitchen! 
never smelled better! and oh boy does it stick in CP soap! 

If you buy and don't like it, let me know and I'll take it off your hands guaranteed.
_________________
You can't cure stupid.
Back to top	


CandleMakers
Newcomer



Joined: 08 Feb 2010
Posts: 6

Posted: Tue Feb 23, 2010 1:50 pm    Post subject: Best Coffee FO???	
The Candlemakers Store has a Caramel Cream Coffee fragrance and a Fresh Ground Coffee fragrance. The Fresh Ground fragrance might be close to what you're looking for. 

http://www.thecandlemakersstore.com/cat ... mel_cream/ 

http://www.thecandlemakersstore.com/cat ... sh_ground/
Back to top	


JessicaB903
Newcomer



Joined: 22 Jan 2010
Posts: 41
Location: Gilmer, Texas
Posted: Fri Mar 19, 2010 4:30 pm    Post subject:	
I ordered the Fresh Brewed Coffee from Peak. I haven't soaped it yet, but oob it smells like coffee but its not one of my favorites. I gave it a 2 on my rating system that has 5 lvls. I will be soaping it but only after I've soaped all the ones that ranked higher. I have a feeling that it will mellow out some once its in the soap.


Copied some posts from another thread on the subject of the best 
coffee FO, for the other lazy and impatient people who won't look farther than the first page.


----------



## BakingNana (Jun 17, 2010)

Looking forward to trying the suggestions.  I DID read the reviews of WSP's coffee, and the reason I went ahead with it is because I would have been happy if it had resembled a flavored coffee.  It didn't.

I seem to have trouble with the 'search' on the forum.  It brings up a ton of stuff, but I never have time to go through much more than the first couple pages of listings.  If my answer isn't there, I'm not going to have time to keep looking.  I doubt many people do.


----------



## Bukawww (Jul 1, 2010)

Thanks for the tips.

And it really isn't about laziness or impatience.  The search function on this site is extremely limited and inefficient.  I also think, due to the nature of this hobby, there are some words that will be in 99% of all posts and therefore bringing up zillions of useless threads.  I've spent entire days looking at every single thread pulled up from a search and learned nothing.


----------



## PrairieCraft (Jul 1, 2010)

Very true Bukawww that's why I just gave up and asked.  I purchased coffee beans FO from wsp.  Haven't soaped it yet, my DH the coffee lover likes the way it smells out of the bottle, I keep going back and forth on it.  One day I like it the next day I don't.  Hoping to get to it sometime in the next week and I will let you know how it turns out.  

Do you have any coffee suggestions?  Or, even better, advice on ones to stay away from?  I have a feeling this will not be my last try at a good coffee FO.


----------



## carebear (Jul 1, 2010)

PrairieCraft said:
			
		

> Do you have any coffee suggestions?  Or, even better, advice on ones to stay away from?  I have a feeling this will not be my last try at a good coffee FO.


CANDLESCIENCE!!!! http://www.candlescience.com/fragrance/ ... rance-oil/

the BEST hot coffee for soaps or candles!!! it makes me run for the kitchen!
never smelled better! and oh boy does it stick in CP soap!


----------



## PrairieCraft (Jul 1, 2010)

Oh geez, this post makes me just want to wait til I can place an order at candlescience.  Thanks for the great recommendation carebear.  Now what do I do?  Is 3 batches of coffee in my first month of soaping really what I want??  I think so


----------



## honor435 (Jul 2, 2010)

Ive soaped peaks coffee, it smells like strong coffee. 
Ive not sold any coffee bars, gave them away to my 2 caffein addict friends!


----------



## Domino (Jul 3, 2010)

I second Candle Science. And introduce Lone Star Candle Supply. I haven't soaped either of these two (as I use Coffee scent in candles, mostly) but both of them have a great, straight, coffee. I'd say Candle Science is my favorite, however.


----------



## rubyslippers (Jul 9, 2010)

I've used WSP's Fresh Brewed Coffee; at first, before the soap was cured I thought it smelled awful and thought I couldn't possibly use it or give it away to anyone.  Now, six months later and it really smells nice and a very true coffee scent.


----------



## BakingNana (Jul 9, 2010)

rubyslippers said:
			
		

> I've used WSP's Fresh Brewed Coffee; at first, before the soap was cured I thought it smelled awful and thought I couldn't possibly use it or give it away to anyone.  Now, six months later and it really smells nice and a very true coffee scent.



Thanks for the info.  I'll put the bars somewhere where I can't smell them and check back in six months.


----------



## bodybym (Jul 11, 2010)

I use WSP Coffee Bean and it smells JUST like fresh brewed coffee, both out of the bottle and in CP soap. It's a big seller for me.


----------



## Mom210 (Aug 7, 2010)

I bought the coffee bean from WSP too! Don't you love it? It smells exactly like coffee , you can't tell the difference.


----------

